# Websense



## Downward (25 Mar 2009)

Does anyone else have this blocking certain parts of the Forum ?
It's classed as Web Chat and networking sites.
Can the forum be changed reclassified ?


----------



## Downward (25 Mar 2009)

I shall give it a try.
On Monday it was classed as Vehicles !


----------

